# NOAA/NWS vs ReefCast or WaveCast



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking at the forecast for this Saturday off of Destin the NWS is calling for 15-20 knot winds and 3-5 foot seas out to 20 nm and 5-7 from 20 to 60. If I am reading it correctly ReefCast is only showing 2 foot seas for the area with about 15 kt winds. What gives? Where does ReefCast get their wind forecast from? Why isn't their wave height forecast in line with the wind speed? It seems a lot of people on here prefer ReefCast, is it generally more accurate the NWS?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

For me, Reefcast has been more accurate. That's not to say they hit it all the time.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NOAA is never right and Reefcast is very seldom wrong. NOAA is just like all other Government agencies. TOTALLY WORTHLESS!!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> NOAA is never right and Reefcast is very seldom wrong. NOAA is just like all other Government agencies. TOTALLY WORTHLESS!!!


lets hope not if I ever have to use my PLB!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I also like Reefcast. They are usually correct. I still keep checking the bouys up until I'm sure I'm going.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Gamefish27 said:


> lets hope not if I ever have to use my PLB!


+1

Thank you all.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> I also like Reefcast. They are usually correct. I still keep checking the bouys up until I'm sure I'm going.



Yeah, the buoys provide something that the forecast can't. I think the best one is 42012...Am I wrong on that?
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Yeah, the buoys provide something that the forecast can't. I think the best one is 42012...Am I wrong on that?
> http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42012


That's the one. There are also some pretty good trigger holes around it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The forecast shown yesterday for today, Wednesday was totally backwards from all sites. It was blowing hard east till after 2:00 today. The thunderstorms totaly changed everything. 

On a clear day without any storms Reefcast is always good.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can tell you they all missed today (Wednesday). We made a dive trip most of the way to the Oriskany before saying heck with it and turning around. Forecast was SW 10-15knt and 1-2ft. It started SW 10-15 became 15-20 and then turned and blew ENE at 20+knts and was a sloppy sloppy 2-4. The 12 mile buoy had sustained winds in the 20-25knt range and gusts 30-40knts.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm a big fan of reefcast when it comes to wind speed, but i don't think they carry over well to the wave forecast, Intellicast is my favorite night before wind forecast, it's a great visual on how the fronts are moving through.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Checked them both each time I went out this summer and reefcast always seemed to be more accurate both in wind speed and wave height but nothing is ever perfect


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

ALL of the private weather services get their information (and forecasts) from NOAA/NWS, or they make it up. :whistling:

Things to keep in mind: the NWS forecasts are updated 4 times daily and supplemented with near time observations on land and @ sea. :yes:
Many of these 'service sites' only update their forecasts once or twice a day, and IF they offer ANY current weather observations they are 'borrowed' from NOAA/NDBC at no cost to them because that information (paid for by the public) is available to EVERYBODY. :blink:

And the phrase "winds and seas may be higher in the vicinity of thunderstorms" means EXACTLY what it says!  

IMHO most of the people with the NWS are highly dedicated and respected professionals working with about the best weather information gathering and distribution system on the planet.
The other guys... they are the ones who sponsored legislation that would have taken that data availability away from the public so they could charge us to access it! 
Thank goodness that ploy did not succeed. :no: :thumbup:


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Good point, I just thought I'd ask because I've read where people seem to prefer ReefCast and I wondered if there was any truth to it. I've been looking at both.


----------

